# wtt AVET LX gold 6.0:1



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Wtt avet lx 6.0:1 gold. ( one with the shark on the side) 

Condition 9/10 some light scuffs nothing major. 

Mechanically -works great . Took apart other night everything looks good and lubed. No corrosion anywhere . Drag Washer looks like New . Free spool spins forever , like it should. Gears and bearings looking good . 


Additionally Details -Has reel seat but no reel clamp or screws . Very loud clicker.

Looking for a smaller avet sx or mxl series . Mc version would be a plus .


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Close thread please.


----------

